# Re-Aquascaping my 55g



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I decided to go back to sand. I origiannly had the Carib Sea black Tahiti moon sand. I didn't really like it, it was too dark, and it got sucked up into my penguin 350 too much. Then, I switched to gravel. And today, I bought 50 pounds of play sand. I also acquired some new rocks. I went to my local rock supplier, and told him what I wanted, asked if he had anything, he said he had no idea, told me too take a look around. So i did. I grabbed a few pieces that I liked, took them to him and asked how much they were. He told me, and he asked how much i wanted, and then told me grab what I wanted and I can have it. Didnt even charge me.










To rinse the sand. I dumped the bag into my 20g. Hooked up my water changer, filled the tank up, and sucked the water out. Did this about 6 times. Now, I have a couple powerheads in the tank with the pre-filter running in it. It takes forever to get the water to clear up. Soon as the water clears up, I will add the sand and rock to my 55g. I'll post before and after pics when I am done.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good deal on the rocks and looking forward to the new pics.


----------



## mike.burke (Jul 19, 2012)

regarding substrate, I used the eco complete African Cichlid sand substrate. My tank has been set up and running for about 5 days. Tthe water is really cloudy and a white film continues to cling to the tank wall and a white film sits on top of the water. Additionally when poking around the substrate the water becomes a milky white. I though I had rinsed then sand fairly well. Is it possible it needs aditional rinsing? All suggestiosn would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mike, yes it is possible you will need to rinse it more thoroughly.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah i would because when i did mine in april i had the same thing. milky white for a month or so...... changed the water ever other day. it sucked but lesson learned.

i just re-rinsed mine a couple of weeks ago because it was still leaching out the things so i definitely would do it.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Got the change done. Took forever to rinse the sand. Once I got it all in, the tank was really cloudy. I had all filters running on it. Penguin 350, and 200. Canister filter, and one power head with prefilter. When I woke up the next morning it had all settled.









Comments or ideas of how to arrange the rocks are welcome!


----------

